# Scientists develop 'womb-on-a-chip'



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Automated conception, using a production line version of IVF treatment, is being developed in Japan.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/07/25/nwomb125.xml


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW! I would say whatever next - but this seems to be a 
so long as they dont muddle up the embryos!!!
~Dizzi~


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

science is progressing rapidly, bit scary though


----------

